# New Brunswick,Canada



## grinr (Dec 12, 2006)

new guy here,jest sayin hello.Found this site netsurfin/shoppin for my next bow.Great site btw.Bowhunting WT and bears,calling moose and yotes to rifle,upland/waterfowl gunnin,flyfishing brookies and 'lantics,these are a few of my fa-vor-ite things.

Grinr


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard. :darkbeer: 
I hunted bears in New Brunswick twice and look foward to going back someday!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Grinr. Have fun here.


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*were*

i live in new brunswick canada ...near moncton


----------



## Larry1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome grinr, I have hunted in Canada a few times and loved evey time I was there, great place to hunt. Also while you are surfing check out www.wildextremes.tv you wont be sorry.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

welcome to AT


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

:yo:


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

hey travis you close to Ripley I have some friends there that hunt bear with me in New Brunswick each spring, have a good one and be safe out there, bobo


----------



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

hey travis you close to Ripley I have some friends there that hunt bear with me in New Brunswick each spring, have a good one and be safe out there, bobo


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------

